# vaginal hysterectomy, uterus & cervix



## KPriceAZ08 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've got a vaginal hysterectomy where doc removed uterus & the cervix (148g)

CPT 58260 = vaginal hysterectomy, for uterus 250g or less, but doesn't include removing cervix.
I'm looking at including CPT 57550 = excision of cervical stump, vaginal approach.
Any GYN coders with similar situation?

Thank you


----------



## KRAZYK (Mar 7, 2014)

I would only charge 58260. Removal of cervix is included


----------

